# First brew and confusion!



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I was a Green Bean here but achieved Lightly Roasted status this week. I mention this as today I received my expresso machine and made my first double expresso shared with my wife.

Me thinks after tasting that I got something wrong and I soon might revert to Green Bean status unless I get help









As my new timed grinder is not yet calibrated I used the manual button to grind coffee for two double expresso. Now this is where I now think I may be on the wrong track.

Thinking that a single expresso uses 9gm of ground beans so a double uses 18gm. However I'm making a double expresso, using a double Portafilter, with volume for two people in a single pull so I used 36 gm coffee and brewed for 25 seconds.

Am I guessing right that I used twice as much ground coffee as I should have?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Whoa! How did you cram 36grams in to one basket?! That is essentially a quadruple espresso.

Try 18g. Though it doesn't have to be that amount. I usually go 14-18g depending on the bean and what tastes I'm after.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you want to make two espresso at the same time you'll have to make two singles.

But you could always make 2 lots of singles so you both get doubles









Good way to get more practice in.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I got 90% of the coffee into the double basket without a problem. I was going to try to get more in but my wife's intuition walked-in and advised me against it.

Of course I omitted to say that the coffee did taste rather strong but I put a brave face on for my wife as as I had just spent a fortune on kit and didn't want ridiculed. She said nothing as she has seldom drunk shop expresso and was (and still is) waiting for my opinion


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

At the risk of sounding negative, I would strongly recommend you invest in some barista training. You bought a Duetto if I'm not mistaken? That's not the kind of machine you shell out for then spend 6months self-learning to pull shots on.

I don't know whereabouts in the world you are but I'm sure there will be a trainer somewhere not too restrictive.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

No you don't sound negative. There are Barista courses here in Scotland and providing the cost is not too great I will consider taking one. That said I have starting reading online and watching You Tube videos.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Is your name Eoghan? If so then I just got your email and will reply ASAP  where in Scotland are you?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

